# snow plow for trains



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I have never heard of much less seen one of these.

http://videos.komando.com/2008/12/05/snow-train/


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep---I grew up seeing this and yep---I'd say---:welcome::smow::welcome::smow: Welcome to the midwest Katrina!:biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*lovely*

but after four years in St Louis in my early twenties, I moved to California!


----------

